# Cover preview of The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar, by Jacob Driscoll



## Morrus (Feb 10, 2007)

*The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar*, by Jacob Driscoll. 
Levels 3-5. 
Release late February 2007. 

_The journey between Gate Pass and distant Lyceum is dangerous, and along the way the heroes must survive passage through a forest that has burned for decades, where a powerful and indomitable spirit trapped by a magical fey song holds sway. Before the heroes can escape the raging flames, they become caught in a three way conflict with a devil looking over their shoulder, the fierce spirit of the forest itself, and a clan of pernicious fey who possess a powerful weapon for the coming war._


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 10, 2007)

Russ, I hope you don't mind. I edited the text with a new version that isn't as spoiler-y.


----------



## maggot (Feb 10, 2007)

Cool!  (Or should I say Hot!)

By the way, how do you pronounce Innenotdar.  Pronouncing both the t and d is creates a very awkward stop midword: In-ne-not-dar.  So I've been making the t silent and going for in-nen-o-dar.

Actually a pronounciation guide would be cool.  I'm sure not everyone pronouces Ragesian that same.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 10, 2007)

Good point. One of my friends thought Ragesia should be pronounced like barbarian _rage_sia.

Innenotdar: in-in-OT-dar.
Ragesia: Ruh-GHEE-zha (hard g, not a j)
Shahalesti: SHAH-hah-less-tee

Anything else I'm forgetting?


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Feb 12, 2007)

*Sweet...*

Awesome!  We can only hope that the second installment is half as good as the first...


----------



## maggot (Feb 13, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Innenotdar: in-in-OT-dar.
> Ragesia: Ruh-GHEE-zha (hard g, not a j)
> Shahalesti: SHAH-hah-less-tee




Thanks.

I can't pronouse in-in-OT-dar without an awkward stop, and it sounds too much like "in and out door".  I'm probably going to have to butcher it to keep a straight face.

We were saying Rah-GAY-zhi-ah, but we considered the barbaric RAGE-see-ah.

We said "shah-HAH-less-tee".  Toe-MAY-toe, Toe-MAH-toe.


----------

